# Il padrino



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2015)

Ieri mi sono rivisto su Sky ( On demand sta alzando il livello dei titoli a disposizione clamorosamente ) IL PADRINO parte 1 ... 

ma che razza di film è ??? capolavoro assoluto.. non me lo ricordavo così bene.. 3 ore di storia , intrighi , amori e passione... 

un FILMONE CLAMOROSO ....


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri mi sono rivisto su Sky ( On demand sta alzando il livello dei titoli a disposizione clamorosamente ) IL PADRINO parte 1 ...
> 
> ma che razza di film è ??? capolavoro assoluto.. non me lo ricordavo così bene.. 3 ore di storia , intrighi , amori e passione...
> 
> un FILMONE CLAMOROSO ....


Spettacolo.
Sono anni che non lo rivedo, adesso mi hai fatto venire voglia di riprenderli tutti e tre


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Non lo scopriamo certo oggi, cast eccezionale, regista super, ambientazioni da urlo e incassi record. Probabilmente il più bel film di sempre o comunque nella top 3


----------



## James Watson (17 Giugno 2015)

bestemmio a tutta canna.

Ho on demand da sempre e mi sono sempre chiesto come mai non l'avessero mai reso disponibile. Me lo sarei registrato di sicuro visto che lo adoro. E sti geni lo rendono disponibile proprio adesso che mi sono trasferito in Spagna?!


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non lo scopriamo certo oggi, cast eccezionale, regista super, ambientazioni da urlo e incassi record. Probabilmente il più bel film di sempre o comunque nella top 3



.


----------



## smallball (17 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri mi sono rivisto su Sky ( On demand sta alzando il livello dei titoli a disposizione clamorosamente ) IL PADRINO parte 1 ...
> 
> ma che razza di film è ??? capolavoro assoluto.. non me lo ricordavo così bene.. 3 ore di storia , intrighi , amori e passione...
> 
> un FILMONE CLAMOROSO ....



insieme a C'era una volta in America sono i miei film preferiti


----------



## Blu71 (17 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri mi sono rivisto su Sky ( On demand sta alzando il livello dei titoli a disposizione clamorosamente ) IL PADRINO parte 1 ...
> 
> ma che razza di film è ??? capolavoro assoluto.. non me lo ricordavo così bene.. 3 ore di storia , intrighi , amori e passione...
> 
> un FILMONE CLAMOROSO ....



La Parte II è la migliore a mio avviso.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Giugno 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> insieme a C'era una volta in America sono i miei film preferiti



C'era una volta secondo me è superiore!


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2015)

Filmone fantastico, uno dei pilastri della storia del cinema..la cosa incredibile è che la parte II è quasi meglio (mamma mia la vedi in originale e De Niro ti fa uscire di testa)..
Il primo però rimane nella storia perché Marlon Brando ci regala una delle 10 interpretazioni più memorabili che si siano mai viste, senza eccessi oltretutto, ma con la naturalezza di un ruolo che gli calzava a pennello e grazie al suo carisma inavvicinabile..


----------



## Renegade (22 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Parte II è la migliore a mio avviso.



E io invece la ritengo un po' noiosetta. Molto incentrata sul passato del Don e poi poco altro nei temi presenti. Lo trovo un po' come l'anello debole della saga, nonostante forse il tre perda della sua originalità e sembri quasi un comune film sulla malavita. Il primo rimane il migliore, a mio avviso. Forse sarà perché sono anche affezionato al Libro (forse il vero capolavoro). Comunque credo che il principale successo derivi soprattutto dalle grandi performance del cast.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E io invece la ritengo un po' noiosetta. Molto incentrata sul passato del Don e poi poco altro nei temi presenti. Lo trovo un po' come l'anello debole della saga, nonostante forse il tre perda della sua originalità e sembri quasi un comune film sulla malavita. Il primo rimane il migliore, a mio avviso. Forse sarà perché sono anche affezionato al Libro (forse il vero capolavoro). *Comunque credo che il principale successo derivi soprattutto dalle grandi performance del cast.*



Invece per me è esattamente il contrario, è più forte di me, non riesco a farmi piacere il vecchio stile di recitazione, mi sembra un pò troppo ieratico e poco coinvolgente.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E io invece la ritengo un po' noiosetta. Molto incentrata sul passato del Don e poi poco altro nei temi presenti. Lo trovo un po' come l'anello debole della saga, nonostante forse il tre perda della sua originalità e sembri quasi un comune film sulla malavita. Il primo rimane il migliore, a mio avviso. Forse sarà perché sono anche affezionato al Libro (forse il vero capolavoro). Comunque credo che il principale successo derivi soprattutto dalle grandi performance del cast.




La scelta è, per me tra il primo ed il secondo. Indubbiamente il fatto che vi abbiano preso parte attori in stato di grazia ha consegnato la saga alla storia del cinema e non solo.


----------



## Mou (22 Giugno 2015)

Di James Caan ne vogliamo parlare? Sonny


----------



## Blu71 (22 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Di James Caan ne vogliamo parlare? Sonny


----------



## vota DC (23 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Di James Caan ne vogliamo parlare? Sonny



Sonny è uno dei motivi per cui il primo è superiore al secondo. Non è un caso se nel terzo ci mettono il figliastro che pure lui è parecchio impulsivo.


----------



## Mou (23 Giugno 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sonny è uno dei motivi per cui il primo è superiore al secondo. Non è un caso se nel terzo ci mettono il figliastro che pure lui è parecchio impulsivo.



Un rampante Andy Garcia


----------



## Mou (28 Giugno 2015)

Chiaramente dopo questo topic mi sono rivisto sia il primo che il secondo capitolo. 
La scena finale del secondo, quando Michael ripensa al momento in cui ha annunciato alla famiglia di essere entrato nell'esercito, DEVE essere considerata una delle scene più belle di sempre. Sonny, Fredo, Michael, Tom... Mancava solo Vito per mettere insieme in una inquadratura uno dei migliori cast di sempre (più De Niro...)



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per me uccidere Fredo è stata una ******* di Mike, non era necessario...


----------



## Renegade (28 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Chiaramente dopo questo topic mi sono rivisto sia il primo che il secondo capitolo.
> La scena finale del secondo, quando Michael ripensa al momento in cui ha annunciato alla famiglia di essere entrato nell'esercito, DEVE essere considerata una delle scene più belle di sempre. Sonny, Fredo, Michael, Tom... Mancava solo Vito per mettere insieme in una inquadratura uno dei migliori cast di sempre (più De Niro...)
> 
> 
> ...



Io credo che molti siano contro l'uccisione di Fredo per via della personalità di quest'ultimo; il fatto che apparisse chiaramente come un debole e come lo scemo del villaggio attira simpatia sia allo spettatore che al lettore. Non lo ritengo, in ogni caso, un personaggio chiave. Si può dire che oltre il Don il vero interesse fosse destato da Sonny ed Hagen. Il primo teneva alta la tensione e il secondo manteneva l'equilibrio necessario. Era il più intelligente per distacco nella famiglia. Nel Libro si nota inoltre il forte legame che hanno i due, che nel Film è mostrato solo a metà. Nella versione cartacea infatti Tom non si dà pace e pensa che in caso vi fosse stato Genco come consigliere al suo posto, non si sarebbe fatto fregare e Sonny sarebbe vivo. 

Comunque continuo a ritenere l'opera del Padrino grande nella sua singolarità. Nel senso che il capitolo due e il capitolo tre sono sì ottimi canovacci, ma li ritengo un eccessivo snaturamento del primo. Una continuazione forzata. Il finale del primo e le varie morti, poi, sono uno smantellamento di per sé che lascia poco per un prosieguo.


----------



## Mou (28 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Io credo che molti siano contro l'uccisione di Fredo per via della personalità di quest'ultimo; il fatto che apparisse chiaramente come un debole e come lo scemo del villaggio attira simpatia sia allo spettatore che al lettore. Non lo ritengo, in ogni caso, un personaggio chiave. Si può dire che oltre il Don il vero interesse fosse destato da Sonny ed Hagen. Il primo teneva alta la tensione e il secondo manteneva l'equilibrio necessario. Era il più intelligente per distacco nella famiglia. Nel Libro si nota inoltre il forte legame che hanno i due, che nel Film è mostrato solo a metà. Nella versione cartacea infatti Tom non si dà pace e pensa che in caso vi fosse stato Genco come consigliere al suo posto, non si sarebbe fatto fregare e Sonny sarebbe vivo.
> 
> Comunque continuo a ritenere l'opera del Padrino grande nella sua singolarità. Nel senso che il capitolo due e il capitolo tre sono sì ottimi canovacci, ma li ritengo un eccessivo snaturamento del primo. Una continuazione forzata. Il finale del primo e le varie morti, poi, sono uno smantellamento di per sé che lascia poco per un prosieguo.



Proprio per la sua personalità debole ma fondamentalmente buona, avrei lasciato Fredo in vita. Ormai era inoffensivo, quasi senile (con la sua passione per la pesca)... Ucciderlo mi è sembrato più crudele che "strategico". 
Comunque, a parte la trama in sé, non ho mai visto un cast così ampio in cui TUTTI gli attori sono in stato di grazia contemporaneamente.


----------

